# How do I find out what size my Barbour is??



## 123robertelee (Jul 7, 2010)

I have had my Barbour for to long to remember what size it is and I cannot find any tags on it? Does anyone else have tags?


----------



## Delmarco (Jun 1, 2008)

Inside of the inner chest pocket

Step 1: Turn your Barbour jacket inside out...




Step 2: Find the inner care tags or where the inner inside chest pocket is...



Step 3: Look inside that pocket...voila!


----------

